# Australian Vacancies



## norman

We are still advertising several vacancies in Australia, especially Nursing and Trades roles.

Most come with potential sponsorship, and ALL are advertised in Australia as well as overseas.

Visit our web site, and email us if you cannot find the position you are seeking.


----------



## Melinda

*Animators/Computer Networking*

Dear Norman,
What is your view and market demand on potential jobs for animators and computer networking?
Please advise, thank you


----------



## norman

Unfortunately, I am unable to comment as it is not an area in which I work.

I suggest you approach specific IT recruiters in Sydney and Melbourne.


----------



## Melinda

Thanks Norman, will take your advice


----------



## NathanSmith1812

Hi,

I've recently finished a 5 month career as an Avionics Tech in the British Army. I've worked 4 months in FMCG as a Manufacturing Technician, and will be moving into a Maintenance Engineer role for M&S Distribution in the new year.

Could you tell me what the job prospects are like in Australia for someone in my field, and who I could contact to apply for sponsored applications?


----------



## martincelina

*Dear*

what is potential about netwrking there


----------



## Builder

good post


----------



## fabio79

Hi,

What are job options like for a gas fitter with an interim gas fitting license in Victoria?

Regards.


----------



## norman

Nothing currently, but I will be talking to my Australian contacts next week and will make enquiries.

If you have a CV could you please email it to [email protected]

Thanks



NathanSmith1812 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently finished a 5 month career as an Avionics Tech in the British Army. I've worked 4 months in FMCG as a Manufacturing Technician, and will be moving into a Maintenance Engineer role for M&S Distribution in the new year.
> 
> Could you tell me what the job prospects are like in Australia for someone in my field, and who I could contact to apply for sponsored applications?


----------



## norman

Nothing currently, but I will be talking to my Australian contacts next week and will make enquiries.

If you have a CV could you please email it to [email protected]

Thanks



fabio79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are job options like for a gas fitter with an interim gas fitting license in Victoria?
> 
> Regards.


----------



## fabio79

Will do.Cheers.


----------



## Snowflake24

*teaching*

Does anybody have any contacts in getting teaching positions in Australia? How difficult is it to get jobs? We are keen to move to the Sunshine Coast. I am a Principal at an elementary school in Canada - my husband is an elementary teacher. Thanks


----------



## poocho

Hey, 

Could anyone shed some light on how to get accredited to teach in nsw? I am a secondary head of art teaching in London at the moment. I leave my school at the end of January and we emigrate to oz on the 9th feb. I have been trying to sort it out before I go but find the process a bit unclear. Also, if anyone could advise about teaching agencies in sydney, about finding yeah I jobs etc then that would also be really helpful! 

Cheers : )


----------



## norman

*Teaching*

Hi,

Migrating to Australia as a Teacher is quite confusing as there are so many rules, regulations and standards that have to be met.

My understanding is that even qualified teachers from the UK have to do some form of supervised training, to adhere to Australian standards.

However, it may be more straight forward than I'm suggesting, and perhaps you could start by following this link:

Assessment for Migration | Australian Institute for Teaching and School Leadership

You may also wish to visit Queensland Education

Good Luck

Norman



Snowflake24 said:


> Does anybody have any contacts in getting teaching positions in Australia? How difficult is it to get jobs? We are keen to move to the Sunshine Coast. I am a Principal at an elementary school in Canada - my husband is an elementary teacher. Thanks


----------



## chennaiguy

Dear Norman /All,

I work as a change Manager , I would like to know if there are any opportunities available for this position at the moment. 

Thanks


----------



## battulas78

Dear Norman

Pls let me know if there are any opportunities in Banking s


----------



## battulas78

Dear Norman

Pls let me know if there are any opportunities in Banking sector.


----------



## mercia

Could someone please help me? I have a neice in the UK who wants to immigrate to Australia. Can you please recommend a trustworthy agent in the UK who can help her through this process


----------



## norman

*Agents*

Hi,

I think you need to establish if your neice actually needs a Migration Agent as their fees are quite expensive. I actually work with a couple of Australian Registered Migration Agents who are legally approved by the Australian government to provide visa and immigration advice. Beware of Migration Agents who are NOT registered as such by asking for their MARN number.

Additionally, what is your neice planning to do in Australia - if she is going to work and is a professional, she will possibly find a job that is sponsored - and in this case, the "sponsorer" will possibly have access to a Migration Agent to complete the process.

I am able to assist your neice with finding a job and as mentioned, I work with RMA's and as I am UK based and the Agents are in Australia, you have the best of both worlds working on your behalf.

If you wish to provide more information, especially a CV, *please email me*.

Best Regards

Dave Larder
Candidate Resources Consultant
Paramount Resourcing (UK)
Louth, Lincolnshire.
Paramount Resourcing - Sourcing the Best Candidates..
Skype: dave.larder

--------------------------------


mercia said:


> Could someone please help me? I have a neice in the UK who wants to immigrate to Australia. Can you please recommend a trustworthy agent in the UK who can help her through this process


----------



## battulas78

norman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think you need to establish if your neice actually needs a Migration Agent as their fees are quite expensive. I actually work with a couple of Australian Registered Migration Agents who are legally approved by the Australian government to provide visa and immigration advice. Beware of Migration Agents who are NOT registered as such by asking for their MARN number.
> 
> Additionally, what is your neice planning to do in Australia - if she is going to work and is a professional, she will possibly find a job that is sponsored - and in this case, the "sponsorer" will possibly have access to a Migration Agent to complete the process.
> 
> I am able to assist your neice with finding a job and as mentioned, I work with RMA's and as I am UK based and the Agents are in Australia, you have the best of both worlds working on your behalf.
> 
> If you wish to provide more information, especially a CV, please email me.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Dave Larder
> Candidate Resources Consultant
> Paramount Resourcing (UK)
> Louth, Lincolnshire.
> Paramount Resourcing - Sourcing the Best Candidates..
> Skype: dave.larder
> 
> --------------------------------


Hi Norman

Can you assist me with opportunitiesin Banking sector please ???

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## norman

*Banking*

I'm sorry, but i do not operate in the banking sector.

I think you should search Google for "Financial Recruiters in Australia"

Good Luck



battulas78 said:


> Hi Norman
> 
> Can you assist me with opportunitiesin Banking sector please ???
> 
> Regards
> 
> Santhosh


----------



## tomtoner

Hi Norman,

I am a mental health nurse in the UK and also a qualified independent nurse prescriber, my wife has a first class honours degree in Psychology but worries that she will struggle to gain employment with a good wage as we have back here in England. I am currently employed by the nhs and my wife works for the fire service as a district manager. I am 31 and she is 28.

What would both her and my prospects be of gaining employment?

Regards,

Tom


----------



## norman

Hi,

Could you possibly please send both of your CVs to me by email at [email protected]

Thanks



tomtoner said:


> Hi Norman,
> 
> I am a mental health nurse in the UK and also a qualified independent nurse prescriber, my wife has a first class honours degree in Psychology but worries that she will struggle to gain employment with a good wage as we have back here in England. I am currently employed by the nhs and my wife works for the fire service as a district manager. I am 31 and she is 28.
> 
> What would both her and my prospects be of gaining employment?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tom


----------



## norman

We still need at least 25 Operating Theatre Registered Nurses with skills in Scrub/Scout/Anaesthetics/Recovery for hospitals across Australia. I'm also looking for a Theatre Co-ordinator. Most opportunities include a 457 employer sponsorship - start dates are flexible and positions can be secured going forwards 6 months. email [email protected] or [email protected] for full details.


----------



## norman

Anaesthetics, Recovery, Srub, Scout Registered Nurses - more 
positions arriving daily. Locations include Alice Springs, Darwin, Perth, Sydney, Wagga Wagga, Orange, Newcastle, Sunshine Coast, Rockhampton, Mackay, Cairns, Melbourne, Mildura, Canberra and Tasmania.

email [email protected] or [email protected] with your CV

Working Holiday Visa holders welcome to apply - 457 Visa sponsorship is available if required.


----------



## norman

Still more.......

Neuro and General Surgery RNs required in Perth.
Cardio, Acute, Rehab and general medical RNs required in Perth.
Cath Lab, ICU/CCU and Oncology (especially Chemo trained) required in Queensland.
Midwives (DR and SC) required just about everywhere.

email [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## norman

*Neuro and Orthopaedic Scrub Nurses*

• Permanent Full Time, Part Time and Casual opportunities
• Excellent employee benefits
• Evenings and weekend work available

Due to expansions within our client's Theatres, we are seeking a full time experience neuro/orthopaedic scrub nurse to join our friendly, dynamic team. They have an interesting mix of surgical specialties covering cardio thoracic, orthopaedic, neurosurgical, vascular, plastics, general surgery, obstetrics and gynaecology and urology.

If you are looking for a change in direction, opportunities for excellent educational support and an interesting and well supported team to work in, then think no more and apply NOW!!

Sponsorship for UK/NZ/SA and Canadian candidates MAY be offered subject to qualifications and experience.

email [email protected] or [email protected] with your CV


----------



## Anil_Pawar1982

Hi, I am in process of PR, It could take another 5months time.

I would like to know about mechanical engineering job availability in OZ, nowadays I heard recession in many fields. Ple guide us facts & anybody tell me about how much time will take to grab mechanical engineering job.


----------



## spillane35

Hi Norman

Im currently applying for visa to live and work in oz and was wondering whats the job opportunity for electricians.

regards rrob.


----------



## norman

Sorry, I only really deal with Healthcare.



Anil_Pawar1982 said:


> Hi, I am in process of PR, It could take another 5months time.
> 
> I would like to know about mechanical engineering job availability in OZ, nowadays I heard recession in many fields. Ple guide us facts & anybody tell me about how much time will take to grab mechanical engineering job.


----------



## norman

Hi Rob,

Not really my area TBH.

However, I think there are a lot of rules and regulations before you can work as an electrician in Oz - and it varies from state to state.

Sorry not to be of much help.



spillane35 said:


> Hi Norman
> 
> Im currently applying for visa to live and work in oz and was wondering whats the job opportunity for electricians.
> 
> regards rrob.


----------



## norman

This particular thread links to vacancies on our web site. Mostly, vacancies are for Nurses and Doctors.

There are some roles for Motor Trades, but we can only refer UK qualified candidates to those.



Huntable said:


> Hi,
> 
> This vacancies only for nurse job?


----------



## Preeti Shah

Hi

What are the opportunity for Professional Accountat with out oz experience


----------



## reaaldeguer

Hi Norman,

I have read all your response to those enquiry with th Job advertisement.
In my case I am a graduate of 4 years Bachelors of Science in Nursing from the Philippines, unfortunately I havent practice my profession and I am not even a took our local board exam. I am currently based in Singapore as of the moment and I work for Logistics Industry, I am also visiting Australia on April 18-23 for holiday at the same time if I have some information i would also like to visit any recruitment agency. I am currently holding a tourist visa that is valid for 1 year as multi-entry. Please advise if i could possibly visit your office in Australia.

Thank you.
Rea


----------



## reaaldeguer

*interested*



norman said:


> This particular thread links to vacancies on our web site. Mostly, vacancies are for Nurses and Doctors.
> 
> There are some roles for Motor Trades, but we can only refer UK qualified candidates to those.


Hi Norman,

I have read all your response to those enquiry with th Job advertisement.
In my case I am a graduate of 4 years Bachelors of Science in Nursing from the Philippines, unfortunately I havent practice my profession and I am not even a took our local board exam. I am currently based in Singapore as of the moment and I work for Logistics Industry, I am also visiting Australia on April 18-23 for holiday at the same time if I have some information i would also like to visit any recruitment agency. I am currently holding a tourist visa that is valid for 1 year as multi-entry. Please advise if i could possibly visit your office in Australia.

Thank you.
Rea


----------



## norman

*Non Practising O/S Nurses*

Hi,

Without AHPRA registration you cannot work as a nurse in Australia.

I don't have an Australian office as I am based in the UK

Regards



reaaldeguer said:


> Hi Norman,
> 
> I have read all your response to those enquiry with th Job advertisement.
> In my case I am a graduate of 4 years Bachelors of Science in Nursing from the Philippines, unfortunately I havent practice my profession and I am not even a took our local board exam. I am currently based in Singapore as of the moment and I work for Logistics Industry, I am also visiting Australia on April 18-23 for holiday at the same time if I have some information i would also like to visit any recruitment agency. I am currently holding a tourist visa that is valid for 1 year as multi-entry. Please advise if i could possibly visit your office in Australia.
> 
> Thank you.
> Rea


----------



## reaaldeguer

Hi Norman,

Thank you for your prompt reply. Actually I am not choosing any job at the moment as long as there is any availability that suits with my capability I am into it. I will be glad if you would have a look with my curriculum vitae.

Thank you.


----------



## Peach

Hi Norman,

We are migrating soon under NT sponsorship.

Once its approved can you please give us idea on the job availability for my husband who is a Civil Engineer working in Singapore.


Thanks,
Precious


----------



## norman

*Engineering*



Peach said:


> Hi Norman,
> 
> We are migrating soon under NT sponsorship.
> 
> Once its approved can you please give us idea on the job availability for my husband who is a Civil Engineer working in Singapore.
> 
> Thanks,
> Precious


Hi,

Apologies for the delay.

It's not really my area TBH - can I suggest that you look at sites such as Recruitment Services | Australian Migration Recruitment Agency | Working Visas | 457 Visa Sponsor ?

Best Regards

Dave


----------



## komalthakur

Dear Norman, 

I recently read somewhere that event managers, too, can find a Job in Australia as it is a part of the Australia SKill Recognition and Information code name 149311. I am visiting Australia in Feb and I want to know if there is any hope for me  I dont mind interning somewhere for 3 weeks and then letting them decide if they want to hire me. I have a pretty strong CV and 5 years of Experience in the industry. 

I would love to hear your opinion on this
Thanks
Komal


----------



## norman

Not something I can comment on as it's not my area of recruitment.

I suggest you look on the State Skills lists - or perhaps retain the service of an Australian Registered Migration Agent.


----------

